# Any Get Together in VA?



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I was reading the MD board they have a get together and NC also has a get together check the "CALENDAR". I was wondering if there anything like that for the P&S board member in VA? I'm more than glad to join. I would like to meet all our local fisherpersons. Who's running the show in the VA board here?

CrawFish


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Don't know*

Don't know who's running the board here, but my name is already posted on the OBX list for Dec.13th We're all family and the trip is not to far to drive for good fishing.

But,,,, there is no such thing as too much fishing-- so if the Virginians want to hook up too-- count me in as well


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Nov. 22 Gathering!*

1mocast!

How about that date at Lesner Bridge boatramp side or any other location will be decided later on? Spread the words around. 

CrawFish!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

sounds like a great idea...date and place is good for me


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey guys.....that thing in NC is Va people...we're just livin out Wilber's dream..........read thread KItty Hawk report(spells it out)......the R


----------



## Sand Man (Feb 23, 2003)

*WOW- Nice Idea*

Nice idea, lets hook-up and meet and talk fishin.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Just a suggestion here guys....*

It doesn't take many folks on the beach to make this area a bit crowded. Not exactly a place of relaxation either. Too many boaters means too many lines having to constantly be pulled in. 

Sandbridge may be a better option. It's sort of out of the way, but there is plenty of room out there. As for the fishing conditions since Izzy, I can't speak on that. But there is plenty of space to spread out there. That's of course if it is open to the public in spite of upcoming LI Pier renovations.

On the CBBT might be an option as well. There's an eatery and restroom facilities. As well as parking.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Make it some where not too far from the MD/VA border (I am about an hours drive from there, so another 1 1/2 hour to two is cool, if there is anything in that proximity)and enough time to arrange schedule would be required, and info on license how much for out of staters ect, ect. Oh yeah, and if the pier happens to have a sandy spot to set up one, I'll feel right at home.  

I talk the talk but I'll walk (or drive, schedule permitting) the walk.

Some one arrange it and I am sure some of us Maryland/Delaware folk will make it.

Have Jeep, flip flops and bunker, will travel.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Well shaggy*

in this case the CBBT won't due. It's a few miles out into the bay, running parallel to the beach. If ya wanted to touch sand, you'd need scuba diving equipment.

Thought about another local. Possibly the old Harrison's Pier site. Might be a good place to make a statement about the need for a pier rebuild in the area. Course, that's if it hasn't had a no trespassing sign placed there. And invite Lee Tolliver from the Pilot Newspaper.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Harrison's Pier site, how far do ya figure from Annapolis or DC? 

What and where is the CBBT (you'd need scuba diving equipment), is it boat access only or four wheel or what?

And as for SANDbridge (and where is it), does it mean there is sand, and therefore beach or better surffishing?

Like I said have.... will travel (a reasonable distance).


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Sandbridge is beach. Many large drum have been taken from there in the past. Check out Heaver's website for Little Island Pier fish photos.

CBBT stands for the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. It's the link between Va Beach and the Eastern SHore of Va. Chincoteague pony run, etc... It's probably about a 14 or so mile bridge tunnel. They have a pier at the first tunnel entrance coming from Va. Beach. Actually it's extra sections that can be used if parts of the driveable bridge gets damaged. They would just detach and be slid into place as need be. So, the water is very deep there. No driving except to come over the bridge and park in the lot. Unless you have a Hovercraft or Hydroplane that will travel. 

Hot spots in Norfolk, Va still show a picture and locale of the old Harrison's Pier. Do a mapquest search to get your mileage. 

I've been working on Algebra since 3 pm and right now I'm afraid to enter any normal numbers into my brain. I'm on a roll with these *x* and *y*, *positive* and *negative*, *slope of a line* mumbo jumbo. I'm feeling a bit deranged right about now. I'll be of more assistance when Mrs. Hyde is gone and Dr. Jekyll  has returned.

I think I'm going to:barf: 

Talk with ya after the transformation takes place.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, so CBBT, closest to me from the sound of it I think either 13 or 113 south (off of route 50 east) prior to the continuing journey to AI (believe about $20 toll but oh well). As for Algebra, piece of cake to me compared to geometry (but did prefer trig and calculus many years ago in high school, yeah I am gettin up there) and the hypothisis and thereoms in Geometry never made sense, no logic, just saying because I say this is so blah, blah, blah, look at algebra more as logic and not hypothetical. But, this is a fishing board, not math I can't remember.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm in .. just say where and when.

I'm in VB so location is no issue.

Bob


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*What I'm seeing here is*

peaked interest. Crawfish brought this to light. And has given a date of Nov 22. Awaiting his next post. From there the pieces should begin to fall into place.


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

i am there. just say the time and the place.

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*name it*

name the place and time---I'll be there


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Location!*

Well, I like any surf location. I most prefer Lesner bridge because you can catch some fish there. There is a beach shore on the left hand side of the bridge on the boatramp side. That side is not as crowded. Lesner bridge provides various fishing styles... from lures bottom surf.. and wading... It's just a suggestion. If you have MD salt license, you can fish there.. "baywater"... plenty of parking.. if everyone agrees, nov. 22 at noon will be the date... hope everyone could join....

Crawfish


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Count me in. North end of Lesner bridge at noon. I'll be in a white 1992 Landcruiser with a 6 rod rack on the front and maybe a cooler rack on the back.


----------



## fishinggirl (Sep 22, 2003)

*directions*

by the sounds of it, you guys have finally picked date, time and local, can us newcomers get directions now. Would love to come if schedule permits

kp


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Lesner Bridge Map 

Try this For directions

Better Link try this 

That first one didn't work well!

This sucks! that didn't work! Dayum!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Live Cam of Lesner Bridge!*

http://www.wavy10.com/images/blesner.jpg

check out on the left... lots of fishing space.... this side stretches all the way to Chix' Beach

CrawFish


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

This is a great idea. Count me in


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*the LIST!*

So far this is wat I have:
Crawfish
1mocast
kajun
the rhondel
Sand Man
HighCap56
baddogg3521
kenmefish 
hic-lock
Thrifty Angler
bassn

Feel free to add yourself to this list if you wish to come!

CrawFish


----------



## coralhorizon (May 13, 2002)

Add Sitdown to the list as long as I don't have to work that day.


----------



## gotcha6/0 (Jul 13, 2003)

wish i could come but i dont have a ride up there so i hope yall have fun and good fishin.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I hate to be a wet blanket. But parking will be at a premium since it is a Saturday in the middle of striper season. Though you can park in the neighborhoods and walk. The guys in boats cannot do that.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

hmm true digger


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Digger!*

Any suggestion on the location? I just figure that to be a better location because people are actually catching fish there. I went there a few times, never once got skunked. Parkings are limited, maybe we could carpool.

CrawFish


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sandbridge would be the other option. One other possiblility would be to see if Va Beach Parks could reserve some spots(fee of course) since you pay there anyway.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

*shaggy* 




> and info on license how much for out of staters ect, ect. Oh yeah, and if the pier happens to have a sandy spot to set up one, I'll feel right at home.


Your MD license will work in VA and the other way around. With MD saltwater you can fish any trib off the Bay. Not sure about the ocean though. This year FLF and myself got VA licenses cause we fished there in Jan and Feb and it was cheaper.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

*shaggy* 




> and info on license how much for out of staters ect, ect. Oh yeah, and if the pier happens to have a sandy spot to set up one, I'll feel right at home.


Your MD license will work in VA and the other way around. With MD saltwater you can fish any trib off the Bay. Not sure about the ocean though. This year FLF and myself got VA licenses cause we fished there in Jan and Feb and it was cheaper.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

*shaggy* 




> and info on license how much for out of staters ect, ect. Oh yeah, and if the pier happens to have a sandy spot to set up one, I'll feel right at home.


Your MD license will work in VA and the other way around. With MD saltwater you can fish any trib off the Bay. Not sure about the ocean though. This year FLF and myself got VA licenses cause we fished there in Jan and Feb and it was cheaper.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

> Va Beach Parks could reserve some spots(fee of course) since you pay there anyway.


I think they stop charging after Labor Day weekend. It should be free parking but the parking lot closes at dark.
I may go surfing or wet a line there this weekend and I'll go check out if my facts are straight.

Another alternative would be to fish next to the Lynnhaven pier. The parking lot is open and they covered the signs that say "Pier Parking Only". I'm not sure if that'll be a productive spot but it's beach access.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*uh, C2H&G*

Why mention such an unproductive spot?


----------



## OtrBnks Man (Feb 13, 2002)

22nd sounds like a winner. Spot doesn't matter since I'm local. I drive a Green Blazer with VA tags "Nags Hd 1"


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I am unclear as to wheather everyone gave up on this idear or is it still on. If anyone else is showing up, I will be there. If not I am going to try to find a motel for the get together in NC on the 13th of December. I may do both anyway.

Tight lines....

Ken


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I have the same concern on the event as Kenmefish. I will be there regardless of whoever shows up or not that day... the season is in prime.. can't miss this opportunity. Hope to see some of you out there... look for me, asian guy w/ Redskins skullcap.

CrawFish


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Redskins Huh?*

You can't be all bad...lol---Me, toyota 4x4 with *******'s Tag

I'll be there too


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

ya'll gonna make me bust my Saints cap out???... lol


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Kajun, You can bust out any hats but the cowboys. That's all I have to say. lol.... Lookin at the Redskins are doing, i might bust out a Saints Cap too.. hehehe


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

What the Brown Paper bag?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Been a cowboy fan since '75'*

One look at those guys after a game and I was hooked. Loved how they played in white and never got more than a grass stain or two on the uniforms. A good offense they had. Roger Staubach was the man. Don't follow football anymore. But my heart is still with, and always will be, them there Cowboys. 

Gotta buy myself a hat today.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

cuz they were playing on the artificial turf!... next time on the grass field will be a diff. story!!!..


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I knew*

about the astro turf 

Even on the road....they still whooped butt!.....cause they stayed on their feet a lot.
Can't recall the Saints though. Oh now I remember, weren't they from New Orleans or somewheres about? Those guys probably stayed clean as well. Only their knees got dirty.........from all the praying they did before a game. As I recall that's the only contact the Saints had with the ground. Cause they sure didn't get tackled much. How could they.........since they fumbled or dropped the ball most of the time. Must have had some hot spices or something on that ball.  

So hence the name "Crawfish" huh? :jawdrop:  

Don't mind me....I'm just reminising. Don't think you were around back then.


----------



## VARob (May 10, 2003)

*P&S get together*

This sounds like a great idea. Here are a few of my comments on location - Lesner can get quite crowded (lots of crossed lines, etc.) and the parking is a premium. Sandbridge is cool ... the "Little Island" parking lot is huge and we could pretty much set up our own Pier and Surf section of the beach. I've never fished CBBT or the Harrison's pier sight ... but either would be OK with me if that's what ya'll decide. If this thing solidifies, I'll do my best to be there with my Pier and Surf son (Trippolski) - we're both VA Beach locals so travel is no problem.

Here's the FYI section: I'm a Dallas fan (all my life) - Trippolski is a Broncos fan - Ford F-150 4x4 - Black - License plate "BCH-MOBL". Hope to see ya'll there.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Sanbridge!*

The day is approaching, any location is fine w/ me. I will be driving from Richmond, a little more to Little Island is not a problem. If everyone agrees, Sanbridge is fine w/ me. I just want to have a fun day fishing w/ all the P&S members. Looking forward to see you all.

Crawfish


----------



## VARob (May 10, 2003)

*A little update*

Trippolski and I fished Lesner today (SW side - City boat ramp parking lot) from 11:00am (low tide) until around 3:30 ... Skunked, and so was everyone else (unless we can count seaweed or snags/lost rigs). I think the warm weather has "scared 'em off". We saw some eerie fog on the other side of the bridge ... it was fun to be out there, but ... dadgummit ... no fish ...oh well. 

Hope this P&S gathering happens ... Trippolski and I will be watching this thread for updates.


----------



## cobia77 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sounds good*

I'll be there, My dad will be in town he'll get a kick out this.... He's comin all the way down from ohio like he has in the past couple of years to try and catch one of those huge drum or strippers.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

how about a poll with a few sites listed and majority wins?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Poll!!*

Kajun, since you're the local and i would think you know more hot spots around the VA Beach areas.... would you please set up a poll. I like that idea.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

well... i dont know how to make a poll lol.. but here are some spots that could be in it and why...

lesner bridge ramp side--- we know the pros and cons here

lesner duck in side----possibly would have to arrange something for parking with the duck inn maybe like a small group fee parking or maybe not...less crowded than ramp side for sure

ruddee inlet.. might be crowded...parking is limited

croatan beach--limited parking

sandbridge...never been there..dont know anything about it lol

willoughby pier-----only pier still open probably in area and lots of room to fish...but i dont think we'd catch much here

va beach pier---open??

end of willoughby spit on jettys-----street parking and all the beach we could stand

seagull pier---- $10 to get on...possibility for some good fishing

harrison pier beach----the whole parking lot and beach to ourselves .dont know how the fishing is though


chicks beach----never fished here..heard it was good.. dont know about parking


thats about all i know...if someone esle has some spots.. add them and maybe sand flea or someone can make a poll with all of them


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

When we get together here in MD. there for clean ups(trash) so we can show the DNR that we care about our piers & beaches. We have one person that makes up a list of people that are coming out and what they should bring for eats ( hambugers,hot dogs,chips,grills,baked beans and so on) each person brings his/or hers own drink what ever. We also have a little contest for the smallest and the largest fish caught(small wager) what ever you all decied. It's good to find out what the tides are for that day and post them. So I hope this helps and if I could make it the 22nd/Nov. I would pick sandbridge more parking.  TRIGGER


----------

